# How to reproduce Goldfish feeders?



## XIRURG (Dec 19, 2003)

Hey!
I am thinking of buying a 10 gallon tank to reproduce goldfish and maybe some guppy feeders... any suggestion on how to reproduce them or any info at all>?


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

goldfish are egglayers and dont mature until 1yr old with their prime being at about 3yrs old.

goldfish can get *very* large (12inches) so a 10g aquarium wouldnt work to breed goldfish.

u are better off trying to breed convicts...they are a very easy species to get to breed and u could breed them in a 10g aquarium since their max size is about 6inches. also, they are livebearers and in my opinion making it easier to care for the fry.


----------



## The Wave (Oct 22, 2003)

Gold fish will not reproduce in a aquarium,they need outdoor ponds,and yes like jessed said must be very big to do so,so try guppys,ghoast shrimp,or cons.


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

I have 2 12" goldfish male and female, in a 15 gal. What are my chances of them breeding??


----------



## 360 (Dec 3, 2003)

yea goldfish get HUGE! my gf wants to breed koi...should be interesting...


----------



## Hypergenix (Dec 17, 2003)

most of the time feeder guppies are already pregant when you get them at a lfs... put you have to put the pregant female in an another tank or else the other guppies or even the mother eat the frys....


----------



## soulfly (Aug 7, 2003)

In my old pond my goldfish didn't start breeding till they hit about 7-8".


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

My G/f got 3 mollies, The females had babies the day after we got her and she is getting plump again. But at first i was gonna bredd them for feeders but it is more of a pain, I think it is just easy to buy a few feeders here and there.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

JesseD said:


> goldfish are egglayers and dont mature until 1yr old with their prime being at about 3yrs old.
> 
> goldfish can get *very* large (12inches) so a 10g aquarium wouldnt work to breed goldfish.
> 
> u are better off trying to breed convicts...they are a very easy species to get to breed and u could breed them in a 10g aquarium since their max size is about 6inches. *also, they are livebearers and in my opinion making it easier to care for the fry.*


 not livebearing, they lay eegs, they are easy to breed though.

Oh also just because something is a live bearer it does not mean it is easy to breed, or to raise the babys


----------



## Lahot (May 20, 2003)

JesseD said:


> u are better off trying to breed convicts...they are a very easy species to get to breed and u could breed them in a 10g aquarium since their max size is about 6inches. also, they are livebearers and in my opinion making it easier to care for the fry.


 convicts lay eggs, and while they _might_ reproduce in a 10, it's not a great way to do it. More than likely the male would kill the female or they would eat the eggs, try at least a 20


----------



## opufoor (Jan 31, 2004)

In my pound i had to wait fore 4 years fore them to breath. But now they prduce like hell!!!
The only problem is that the goldfish are afraid of me and they are hard to catch.


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

Not worth it!!


----------



## cakreiling (Dec 5, 2003)

go with the convicts.

Mine reproduce like trailor trash whores.... I've gota massive hord of infants and fry in my 55 gallon. I had to lower the temp AND reduce feeding to make them stop.


----------



## imachode (Jun 3, 2003)

Lahot said:


> reproduce in a 10, it's not a great way to do it. More than likely the male would kill the female or they would eat the eggs, try at least a 20


 i had them go at it and make tons of cons (that my p's never ate...) in a 15. it was fun watching them reproduce tho.


----------



## cakreiling (Dec 5, 2003)

imachode said:


> it was fun watching them reproduce tho.


 You need to seek professional help. That is disturbing.


----------



## RBPFan (Dec 1, 2003)

My P's had a tough time catching the cons I had in the tank, so I don't think they make that good of feeders. Eventually when they did catch the cons though, they would jsut severly injure them to the point it was more inhumane then it was worth saving the cash by breeding them. IMO


----------



## IDONTKARE47 (Jan 5, 2004)

cakreiling said:


> imachode said:
> 
> 
> > it was fun watching them reproduce tho.
> ...


 hahahahaha


----------



## SmallTankBighopes (Dec 29, 2003)

That's funny as hell


----------

